# 1996 nissan 2.8 truck pcv?



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

where is the pcv valve located on this truck?.... someone i work with is asking about it so i thought i would try to find the answer for him.


----------



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

bump*


----------



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

*bump!*


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2.8?? Do you mean 2.4? nissan didn't make a 2.8L truck in the 90s........if i remember correctly.........


----------



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

maybe it was a 2.4...... i just no its a 4banger. but thats not what i'm trying to find out. :waving:


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

the 2.4 pvc is located under the intake manifold on the passengerside behind the alternator.


----------

